# Cheap Replacement Backflow



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This is for a church with less than zero budget. I always use the Zurn 975 XL for myself and for paying customers.

This thing has turned into a geyser. I just want to replace it with something "good enough". I saw some anti siphon, and vacuum breakers, etc.

What is the least minimum GOOD option for them?


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Depending on your store, Home Depot usually has 3/4" and 1" for under $100 that will work just fine. https://www.homedepot.com/s/pressure%2520vacuum%2520breaker?NCNI-5

If you can wait a couple days Amazon sells the same at cheaper prices depending on size.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjkzfai9MfwAhVWFVkFHXhRB8kQFjAAegQICRAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FZurn-Pressure-Breaker-Assembly-34-710%2Fdp%2FB084MWZZQG&usg=AOvVaw2F8IOKxoJZJTAajnxvrzEW

Another solution would be replacing the guts. Normally the plastic check (vent) inside breaks and causes water leakage. If the brass casting cracked then better off replacing.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jgourley124 said:


> Depending on your store, Home Depot usually has 3/4" and 1" for under $100 that will work just fine. https://www.homedepot.com/s/pressure%2520vacuum%2520breaker?NCNI-5
> 
> If you can wait a couple days Amazon sells the same at cheaper prices depending on size.
> 
> ...


The sides of the pipe split in two places lol. It's in rough shape. I'll go the Amazon route.

Thanks!


----------

